# new mattress???



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I just KNOW I'll get a consensus on this (heh, heh, heh), but I'll ask anyway.
Been a long time since we bought a new mattress (queen size).
Not interested in any fancy-schmancy, top of the line brands / models.
Where should I go to try to get the best bang for my buck? zzzzzzzzz........
friend suggested Costco, when on sale....
Comments?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Can't answer that for you, but remember most of us spend 1/3rd of our life in bed. I consider a mattress to be the most important household item in the house. 

There is also a matter of personal preference in construction, e.g. pocket coil versus foam, etc. I am way more fond of European type construction (foam) than anything remotely close to pocket coils, the latter of which transmits movement regardless of what the adverts say. Aging people start to find adjustable mattresses, independently adjustable by each person important for good sleep. Dial by number, ability to raise top portion some to deal with snoring, acid reflux, etc. Know what you might need before arbitrarily looking for 'cheap'.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

AltaRed said:


> Know what you might need before arbitrarily looking for 'cheap'.


Totally agree. The last thing us old types need is a bad bed. There are other places to save money rather than your mattress. 

Anyway, I just purchased a new mattress two months ago after my 12 year old coil mattress got too much to bear. I really, really left it too long. Stupid.

I went to Sleep Country Canada when there was a sale on and opted for a gel memory foam type after a bunch of internet investigating.

With the box spring it was around $3K, and that seemed to be about what you pay for a good gel foam mattress and box.

It has:

2" of Exclusive Duo-Chill OptiSense Advance LQ Memory foam.
Duraflex Edge Technology.
1" of Exclusive Duo-Chill Optimax foam.
7" Exclusive Liquid Gel Opticore.
Exclusive OptiCool Gel foam.

ltr


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm curious about this, Costco has some pretty nice deep foam mattresses and I was thinking about one of them.
My current mattress is going, and a good nights sleep is something worth paying for.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

MrMatt said:


> I'm curious about this, Costco has some pretty nice deep foam mattresses and I was thinking about one of them.
> My current mattress is going, and a good nights sleep is something worth paying for.


Deep foam doesn't necessarily mean better. It is the inner foam construction and foam density and the various top layers to dissipate body moisture and heat that matter. Could get all that in a 12 inch thick mattress potentially


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> Not interested in any fancy-schmancy, top of the line brands / models.
> 
> Comments?


Come on jargey. You have to start considering your back at your age. 

Forget about bargains at Costco. That's where you buy meat and toilet paper. This is an important item for your well being.

You're a rich guy, just one of those dividends from Telus will pay for a $3K mattress. Do it, you'll be happy for 10 years.

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

*With the box spring it was around $3K, and that seemed to be about what you pay for a good gel foam mattress and box.

*


not sure......but I think we bought our current one at Sears (Serta maybe? - not home now:subdued....paid about $6-700 for the set.....so.........$3k? I dunno....


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

We bought a Novosbed 'bed in a box'. It comes in different firmness levels, and they will provide a free insert to adjust the firmness if it's too soft or too firm.

We started with the Queen bed in our guest room, and I slept on it for a week or two to try it out. I really noticed how my back/shoulder didn't hurt at all in the morning, as was the usual situation. We then got one for our King size in the master bedroom. No regrets.


P.S. be careful of the cheaper foam matresses made in China; they may off-gas for a long time. I didn't notice anything with the Novosbed, except for a very short time.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> not sure......but I think we bought our current one at Sears (Serta maybe? - not home now:subdued....paid about $6-700 for the set.....so.........$3k? I dunno....


You are not getting anything at that price, maybe acceptable for an infrequently used guest room, and only if you don't want your guests* staying more than a few days. Gotta get into the $1500 range at least

* There are very few hosts that we will stay with due to the tendency for people to put crap in guest rooms. At most, a few days and only if we don't really have a justifiable alternative. Spouse and I now in our '70s simply cannot survive sleeping on crap.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> You are not getting anything at that price, maybe acceptable for an infrequently used guest room, and only if you don't want your guests* staying more than a few days. Gotta get into the $1500 range at least
> 
> * There are very few hosts that we will stay with due to the tendency for people to put crap in guest rooms. At most, a few days and only if we don't really have a justifiable alternative. Spouse and I now in our '70s simply cannot survive sleeping on crap.


hahaha.... I hear ya....as i said upsream...not currently at home...staying with daughter & son in law...
they just bought a mattress in a box from I kea...we're sleeping on it...
not bad, actually...


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

It looks like the Douglas bed is the "new" Novosbed.
Isn't that a good one?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I just bought a new queen power bed frame and mattress.

Don't know the brand but it cost $1400 and was the floor model and was marked down from $3000.

When they put it together the legs were all different sizes, so it was a pain to wait while they ordered new ones. The bed frame was a little scuffed up but the mattress was brand new.

It works well for sitting up, raising the feet and no problems yet, except the mattress scrunches up a little when in full raised mode. 

It also has pin lights under the front pegs......for why I have no idea as they don't provide enough light to do diddly. It also has an sub charger.........LOL.

I would say check the scratch and dent departments at the furniture stores.

Also should be noted, that if you buy a power bed frame you also have to get a mattress designed for use on a power bed frame.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

MrMatt said:


> It looks like the Douglas bed is the "new" Novosbed.
> Isn't that a good one?


It looks like a new subsidiary? King size is about $300 cheaper than the original Novosbed. I haven't looked at the specs because I already have a mattress. Anyone interested in bed box should check it out.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

AltaRed said:


> * There are very few hosts that we will stay with due to the tendency for people to put crap in guest rooms. At most, a few days and only if we don't really have a justifiable alternative. Spouse and I now in our '70s simply cannot survive sleeping on crap.


The mattress in our guest room is newer and better than the one in our main bedroom. When I can't sleep that's where I go


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

sags said:


> It also has pin lights under the front pegs......for why I have no idea as they don't provide enough light to do diddly.


Well then, you'll just have to do diddly in the dark.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Mattresses are one of those things where the sellers use more BS than average in trying to sell their products. All that really matters is do you get a good night's sleep on your mattress or not. And that is an INDIVIDUAL thing. There is no one mattress that suits everyone, surprise, surprise. Nor do I agree that price always matters as much as some including the mattress companies would like you to believe. The problem is that as it is an individual thing, it's hard to know which mattress suits you unless you sleep on it. Kinda hard to do in a store obviously. That makes 'trial periods' a good thing to look for.

I find box springs vs. slats and a mattress another interesting thing. Box springs add cost and not necessarily a better nights sleep. That's why for example the IKEA mattress you are sleeping on is probably on slats jargey3000, it's European. We also have an IKEA bed and mattress in our guest room and have had no complaints whatsoever about it from guests, quite the opposite in fact. I think the difference may be in how long the 'service life' of the mattress may be. Cheaper, shorter life perhaps but then you could argue if you are an old fart, you may not need it that much longer. LOL

There has also been a real growth in online mattress sales and online online 'bed in a box' mattress companies. https://sleepopolis.com/guides/in-store-vs-online-mattress-buying-guide/ Some of the new online only mattress companies are becoming relatively well known and giving the long time mattress companies real competition. Here's one I've heard a lot about. https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/24/why...-mattress-could-be-an-ipo-market-sleeper.html

But there are many others as well. https://sleepopolis.com/best-mattress/best-mattress-canada/

My overall take is that price is not an indicator and that a comfortable for YOU mattress can probably be found in any budget range. What may differ is how long it remains comfortable for you.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Switched to temperpedic (sp?) memory foam a few years back and we’ve never looked back.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Longtimeago said:


> I find box springs vs. slats and a mattress another interesting thing. Box springs add cost and not necessarily a better nights sleep. That's why for example the IKEA mattress you are sleeping on is probably on slats jargey3000, it's European. We also have an IKEA bed and mattress in our guest room and have had no complaints whatsoever about it from guests, quite the opposite in fact. I think the difference may be in how long the 'service life' of the mattress may be. Cheaper, shorter life perhaps but then you could argue if you are an old fart, you may not need it that much longer.


As is the case in our of our guest bedrooms, IKEA foam and slats bed. No complaints either but then it seems infrequent use, at most a week with our Gen-Xers. Wouldn't be good enough for me.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Longtimeago said:


> There has also been a real growth in online mattress sales and online online 'bed in a box' mattress companies. https://sleepopolis.com/guides/in-store-vs-online-mattress-buying-guide/ Some of the new online only mattress companies are becoming relatively well known and giving the long time mattress companies real competition. Here's one I've heard a lot about. https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/24/why...-mattress-could-be-an-ipo-market-sleeper.html
> 
> But there are many others as well. https://sleepopolis.com/best-mattress/best-mattress-canada/
> 
> My overall take is that price is not an indicator and that a comfortable for YOU mattress can probably be found in any budget range. What may differ is how long it remains comfortable for you.


I believe Casper was one of the original bed-in-a-box online mattress. You can buy them at Costco now and they also announced an office and manufacturing facility for Canada

I used to get a lot of ads for them and hear the youngins talk about the various bed-in-box brands. I recently had to replace my mattresses and got a queen "Purple" for $650usd from a mattress store in US including free purple pillows/protectors and a free power frame I declined. If I'd bought direct from Purple it was $999usd and 1 free purple pillow promo

Not sure if they sell in Canada yet but they are very unique from other bed in boxes with a weird grid construction layer. I find it actually does support a straight back like all the mattresses claim to do. You sink in to the grid but feel the same support everywhere

I used the purple pillow a few times and then went back to normal pillows but the purple mattress is outstanding at any price let alone $650usd. The other option in the store was the traditional pillow top brand that all the hotels use at multiple times the cost. I sleep in all kinds of hotels for months of the year - I see no point to spend more myself

It easily fit in my hatchback (could have fit 2 or 3 of em) and I easily carried it inside myself (comes in a rugged bag with handles) The purple mattress is heavier than normal mattresses but works on ikea slats I already had.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

m3s said:


> It easily fit in my hatchback (could have fit 2 or 3 of em) and I easily carried it inside myself (comes in a rugged bag with handles).


I'm sure it's wonderful, but I do remember the confidence I felt when the men from Sleep Country humped my new mattress into my bedroom recently. When I envision 3 mattresses fitting in the hatch of my car, I just don't get a feeling that I'll get a good nights sleep for the next 10 years.

ltr


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Yea I think it's too early to say, but the purple mattress is pretty unique and has the 120 night trial. I didn't spring for the $$ white glove delivery, but it is heavier than traditional mattresses

All the buzz words in the mattress industry seem very gimmicky to me. For $650 if it lasts 3-5 years I'd be fine with that. All beds collect dust mites regardless so they don't last

Now that purple has gone mainstream and retail they actually sell the exact same mattress at 2 and 3x the price, with very slight difference. Marketing!


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

If you have an Ikea nearby, look for mattresses there. They have about four models, all very reasonably priced, especially compared to the mattress specialty ripoff stores.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Longtimeago said:


> Mattresses are one of those things where the sellers use more BS than average in trying to sell their products. All that really matters is do you get a good night's sleep on your mattress or not. And that is an INDIVIDUAL thing. There is no one mattress that suits everyone, surprise, surprise. Nor do I agree that price always matters as much as some including the mattress companies would like you to believe. The problem is that as it is an individual thing, it's hard to know which mattress suits you unless you sleep on it. Kinda hard to do in a store obviously. That makes 'trial periods' a good thing to look for.


So what happens if you use a mattress for the trial period and return it? Do they put it back on the floor?

I paid $800 for a mattress and box spring about 8 years ago from chain (Sleep Country?) and it still works great. Maybe I was just lucky but for the most part any decent firm mattress works for me. I don't even look at expensive mattresses when shopping.

Just before I met my girlfriend she paid $1500 for a mattress that has a memory foam top and we both hate it because the memory foam holds you in place and makes it harder to roll over. She's moving in next month and that mattress is going into the spare room.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Prairie Guy said:


> Just before I met my girlfriend she paid $1500 for a mattress that has a memory foam top and we both hate it because the memory foam holds you in place and makes it harder to roll over.


Given the proper motivation, a mattress should be the last thing to hinder your desire to roll over.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree memory foam is not for everyone (not for me either). But some kind of topper over a foam core IS necessary to dissipate body heat and moisture properly, but also not so much heat that it is difficult to keep warm (too much heat transfer). The IKEA mattress over slats we have in the guest room is fine for occasional (guest) use but I would not at my advanced age of 70 want to sleep on it on a continuous basis. Mattresses are a rather personal choice so there is no single right answer.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Userkare said:


> Given the proper motivation, a mattress should be the last thing to hinder your desire to roll over.


Of course but eventually you will have to go to sleep.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

m3s said:


> I believe Casper was one of the original bed-in-a-box online mattress. You can buy them at Costco now and they also announced an office and manufacturing facility for Canada


I'm currently shopping around for a mattress. I've been visiting Sleep Country because I've been happy with them in the past. Casper isn't sold at Sleep Country, but it's a popular foam mattress.

Sleep Country sells their own foam mattress brand called *Bloom*. I tried out a couple models today, and they seem pretty nice to me but I wanted to go home and think about it.

Bloom, Casper, and Endy are all foam mattresses that come "in a box". However, I don't really know how good they are (especially at the larger sizes). Are these mattresses actually comfortable? If they are so squishy that they can come in a box, do they really have enough body and support?

Unfortunately I really can't find any reviews of any of these online. All the reviews are sponsored, or at Sleep Country's web site, which makes them a little bit suspect. These retailers (SCC and others) all have variants of mattresses named specifically for their retail outlet, which makes it impossible to directly compare to other retails, or find reviews! Very frustrating.

Does anyone here own a Bloom foam mattress?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Additional question: where can I buy a good mattress protector? I mean something that zips and completely encases the mattress, to protect it from dust mites, allergens and dirt.

I had a good one years ago and it made a huge difference in keeping the mattress in good shape, and it was from Sears (no longer in business).


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

We're shopping for a mattress too. Our current one is a continuous spring Sealy from Costco and it's been solid. The previous one was a mid-end pocket coil from Ikea that seem to deteriorate faster than expected. Not sure if it was due to it being a pocket coil but the experience has kind of put us off from pocket coils and Ikea mattresses.

We're thinking of checking out a local company called Mr. Mattress that also sells locally made mattresses. They've been around forever and their reviews are very good. From their FAQs page, they seem to sell mattress protectors from Protect-A-Bed and NOVOShield.



Prairie Guy said:


> So what happens if you use a mattress for the trial period and return it? Do they put it back on the floor?


I think I read some companies donate returns to charity.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

milhouse said:


> We're shopping for a mattress too. Our current one is a continuous spring Sealy from Costco and it's been solid. The previous one was a mid-end pocket coil from Ikea that seem to deteriorate faster than expected. Not sure if it was due to it being a pocket coil but the experience has kind of put us off from pocket coils and Ikea mattresses.
> 
> We're thinking of checking out a local company called Mr. Mattress that also sells locally made mattresses. They've been around forever and their reviews are very good. From their FAQs page, they seem to sell mattress protectors from Protect-A-Bed and NOVOShield.


Thanks, I'll check out that place for mattress protectors.

I also previously had a spring-based Sealy, and was also very happy with it. I'm still considering a new Sealy. It seems that there are three categories of Sealy mattresses these days: 100% coil, hybrid coil + foam, and 100% foam.

I tried an all-foam Sealy today at Sleep Country, and think it's pretty good, and am leaning towards this one because of my previous excellent Sealy (also from SCC). But I have no idea if today's Sealy mattresses match the quality of the ones from 10 years ago.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I got a sealy pocketcoil from Costco. No complaints. It is firm enough for me (I don't like soft mattresses).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

milhouse said:


> We're thinking of checking out a local company called Mr. Mattress that also sells locally made mattresses.


This is interesting. I visited their web site and see that they sell Restwell brand mattresses.

One of the most amazing mattresses that I've ever experienced was in a BC hotel. I slept on it for 7 nights and it was just perfect for me (very firm). This was a "Spring Air" mattress made by Restwell. In fact the mattress was so amazing that before doing my current mattress shopping, I booked another night in the hotel specifically to try another full night sleep on the Spring Air, to use it as a comparison to others I'm seeing in showrooms.

It seems that Mr. Mattress used to sell Spring Air a couple years ago. I strongly recommend asking them if they still sell it, or something very similar.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

interesting indeed... I think Restwell mattresses are made right here, in NL....?


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

We've bought our last few mattresses from Sleep Country. The service has been good and the prices were fair. Recently my wife spent about $500 on some "sleep system" pillow setup. I'm not sold on it at all. My previous two pillow set for $30 from Costco was more comfortable.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I recently bought a mattress at Sleep Country, but it didn't work out for me initially (gives me back pain). They have a 100 day guarantee where you can exchange it for another, so I'm going to try to use that to get a different mattress.

The Sleep Country sales reps have been very helpful so far but I haven't yet swapped mattresses. Hopefully that process will go smoothly.

If you're planning to shop at SCC, don't take the listed prices seriously. The various mattresses are constantly on sale. Take a look at competitors like The Brick and see what mattresses are on sale elsewhere and use this to negotiate. They will not be identical ones to compare to, but with some negotiating it seems that SCC sales reps can drop the prices on mattresses somewhat.

I get the feeling that if you walk into SCC and pay the non-sale price, you're likely paying way too much.

And answering my own question about the Bloom brand mattresses (Sleep Country's in-house brand). After doing some research, I think the quality of ANY of the bed-in-a-box brands like Casper/Bloom is questionable. They are using cheaper foam, and less of it, which makes it possible to scrunch the mattresses into a small box. This is convenient for delivery to home, but these cheap foam mattresses likely don't have enough support structure to last several years. Foam will start imprinting and sagging with time, and the cheaper foam materials will be worse for this. The bed-in-a-box mattresses might be great for a year or two, but probably nowhere near the longevity we are used to with traditional brand name mattresses.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I have never been a fan of foam mattresses. But the sealy pocket coil I bought at Costco for $500 seems to be pretty good to me. I know you can spend thousands...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

andrewf said:


> I have never been a fan of foam mattresses. But the sealy pocket coil I bought at Costco for $500 seems to be pretty good to me. I know you can spend thousands...


Thanks for the note, I may suggest that to my mom. She needs a new mattress and has had good luck with Sealy before.

Is there a way to get delivery from Costco? My mom is in no shape to load up a mattress and take it home, then up stairs herself.

How did you get yours home?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Transported myself with borrowed pickup. I think costco.ca also sells mattresses that deliver to your door (not sure about to the room, would have to inquire). But the pricing is higher than in-store.

You can spend a bit more and get it from a mattress store and get the service of delivery to the room and collection of the old mattress. That can be worth something too if you are not capable. If you have to rent a truck and don't have someone who can help (COVID), I can see merit of paying for delivery.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Prairie Guy said:


> So what happens if you use a mattress for the trial period and return it? Do they put it back on the floor?





milhouse said:


> I think I read some companies donate returns to charity.


Went to Sleep Country this weekend and the guy said the returns are sent back to the warehouse to be cleaned and refurbed. And then they're sold again as a heavily discounted return. The example he gave was a $2000 mattress we were looking at, on sale for about $1500, with the return likely going around $1200-1300 (there weren't any returns in inventory to check exact pricing). Personally, I'm not sure $200-300 off sale pricing would get me excited enough to consider a mattress return.



milhouse said:


> We're thinking of checking out a local company called Mr. Mattress that also sells locally made mattresses. They've been around forever and their reviews are very good.


We also check out Mr Mattress. Their showroom is pretty ghetto but they're pretty friendly and non-aggressive (same for Sleep Country though). We haven't made a decision yet but they all seem to feel the same to me after trying a bunch.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

milhouse said:


> Went to Sleep Country this weekend and the guy said the returns are sent back to the warehouse to be cleaned and refurbed. And then they're sold again as a heavily discounted return. The example he gave was a $2000 mattress we were looking at, on sale for about $1500, with the return likely going around $1200-1300 (there weren't any returns in inventory to check exact pricing). Personally, I'm not sure $200-300 off sale pricing would get me excited enough to consider a mattress return.


I can give an example of this, since I swapped my mattress through Sleep Country.

Two delivery guys came to pick up the old mattress (used only for a couple weeks). They spent about 5 minutes looking it over very carefully with flashlights, checking for damage, stains, etc. I asked them where it goes and they said the same as you: it will be cleaned.

I think one of these, heavily discounted, could be a really good deal. Remember that many people are exchanging them because they didn't work for their body type. This mattress I just returned is pretty comfy, probably very attractive to most people but I just want a firmer one. Considering it's only been used for a couple weeks, is totally clean, it's basically as good as a new purchase for someone.

I also suspect they would knock more than $300 off a sale price like this for used.



milhouse said:


> We also check out Mr Mattress. Their showroom is pretty ghetto but they're pretty friendly and non-aggressive (same for Sleep Country though). We haven't made a decision yet but they all seem to feel the same to me after trying a bunch.


Did you notice any Restwell / Spring Airs over there?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Kinda off topic, but I heard you can get very good deals on Amazon for items that were returned. They can’t sell them as “new” so you can get. If discounts. I think they sold under ”amazon warehouse” and “renewed” labels.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Did you notice any Restwell / Spring Airs over there?


I didn't see or ask specifically about Restwells or Spring Airs. The ones I recall we liked were tagged as their Mismatch model and their Bennett model. We're likely going to drop by again and will see if these are versions of Restwells (??). They did mention that they get their mattresses from a manufacturer in Surrey and they can (custom?) order stuff that's not in stock.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

milhouse said:


> Went to Sleep Country this weekend and the guy said the returns are sent back to the warehouse to be cleaned and refurbed. And then they're sold again as a heavily discounted return. The example he gave was a $2000 mattress we were looking at, on sale for about $1500, with the return likely going around $1200-1300 (there weren't any returns in inventory to check exact pricing). Personally, I'm not sure $200-300 off sale pricing would get me excited enough to consider a mattress return.
> 
> 
> 
> We also check out Mr Mattress. Their showroom is pretty ghetto but they're pretty friendly and non-aggressive (same for Sleep Country though). We haven't made a decision yet but they all seem to feel the same to me after trying a bunch.


On the other hand, you sleep on hotel mattresses, right?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Do they have models with built in storage for money?


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

andrewf said:


> On the other hand, you sleep on hotel mattresses, right?


Good point.
Though, it's not just a hygiene thing. Who knows what kind of abuse/problems the mattress endured. I realize it's not apples for apples but I've purchased refurbed phones and laptops and a few had glitchy issues with them.
Sleep Country also doesn't give you the 100 night guarantee with the refurbs.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Prairie Guy said:


> So what happenI paid $800 for a mattress and box spring about 8 years ago from chain (Sleep Country?) and it still works great. Maybe I was just lucky but for the most part any decent firm mattress works for me. I don't even look at expensive mattresses when shopping.
> 
> Just before I met my girlfriend she paid $1500 for a mattress that has a memory foam top and we both hate it because the memory foam holds you in place and makes it harder to roll over. She's moving in next month and that mattress is going into the spare room.





Prairie Guy said:


> So what happens if you use a mattress for the trial period and return it? Do they put it back on the floor?


I was doing a return at Costco awhile back and in front of me we 2 guys returning a king size mattress. As we were thinking of buy a new one I thought I might be able to pick up the returned one for cheap (maybe a few hundred$$?) so I approached the person who processed the return and asked if I could buy it and what did they do with it. She was a bit slow to answer but shed said "NO " to me buying it and after pressing her she indicated they through it away.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

frase said:


> I was doing a return at Costco awhile back and in front of me we 2 guys returning a king size mattress. As we were thinking of buy a new one I thought I might be able to pick up the returned one for cheap (maybe a few hundred$$?) so I approached the person who processed the return and asked if I could buy it and what did they do with it. She was a bit slow to answer but shed said "NO " to me buying it and after pressing her she indicated they throw it away.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

frase said:


> I was doing a return at Costco awhile back and in front of me we 2 guys returning a king size mattress. As we were thinking of buy a new one I thought I might be able to pick up the returned one for cheap (maybe a few hundred$$?) so I approached the person who processed the return and asked if I could buy it and what did they do with it. She was a bit slow to answer but shed said "NO " to me buying it and after pressing her she indicated they through it away.


Costco have different policies than other stores based on their vendor relationship. In many cases the vendors will give Costco the credit back on any returns. Costco just needs to process the paperwork and dispose of the item (as shipping the item back to the vendor is costly). The key part is Costco must destroy the item. In cases where the vendor does not have this arrangement, many Costco stores have agreements with discount warehouses which buy the items from Costco at greatly reduced prices. With the exception of floor models, Costco doesn't discount their open returns.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

frase said:


> I was doing a return at Costco awhile back and in front of me we 2 guys returning a king size mattress. As we were thinking of buy a new one I thought I might be able to pick up the returned one for cheap (maybe a few hundred$$?) so I approached the person who processed the return and asked if I could buy it and what did they do with it. She was a bit slow to answer but shed said "NO " to me buying it and after pressing her she indicated they through it away.


They liquidate a lot of returns. So not put in a dumpster, just piled in a heap and sold as an odd lot to a liquidator for 10 cents on the dollar.

This is where a lot of ebay stuff comes from (probably not mattresses).


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

milhouse said:


> I didn't see or ask specifically about Restwells or Spring Airs. The ones I recall we liked were tagged as their Mismatch model and their Bennett model. We're likely going to drop by again and will see if these are versions of Restwells (??). They did mention that they get their mattresses from a manufacturer in Surrey and they can (custom?) order stuff that's not in stock.


Ok so from what I could piece together after a couple of vists and a few questions: All the mattresses at Mr. Mattress come from the Restwell mattress factory in Surrey. While I didn't see any Spring Air branded mattresses, there were Spring Air artifacts/signs. They essentially said that Restwell have rights for Spring Air and manufacture mattresses to their specs. I'm guessing Mr Mattress gets Restwell to manufacture house brand mattresses (continuous coil, pocket coil, and foam) that are similar to Spring Air mattress but the finish isn't as fancy/nice as the true Spring Air mattresses. All the mattresses we looked at, at Mr Mattress looked pretty basic/boring compared to some really nice ones we saw at other places. I think I may have heard them say if you wanted something custom, they can put in a custom order for you to be built at the Restwell factory.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good mattress store in Winnipeg? Some place where salespeople can help with the selection.


----------

